# Anyone ever order from Bulldog/Legitgear.cc?



## captelectron (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello All,

I am new, and I have been reading and researching but would appreciate it if anyone can let me know if they have got good product from Bulldog at legit//gear//.cc

Looks like he has been around a few years and I am not seeing any scam reports, but I wanted to ask the community as it seems to be a US based source or ship from location with overnight options.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 26, 2018)

That sht doesn’t fly here bro.


----------



## captelectron (Aug 26, 2018)

I am sorry, I thought it was okay to ask is a place was okay if I didnt link?  I tried to read rules and follow others to post right.   Do I need to delete?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 26, 2018)

Anything with legit in the url is not legit.


You cant post links. Asking about a supplier isn't against the rules but no one is going to give positive feedback to websites who promote the sale of AAS here.


----------



## captelectron (Aug 26, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> Asking about a supplier isn't against the rules but no one is going to give positive feedback to websites who promote the sale of AAS here.



Okay thanks I gotcha for the most part, but even if a supplier is okay people wouldn't say so?


----------



## Spongy (Aug 26, 2018)

captelectron said:


> Okay thanks I gotcha for the most part, but even if a supplier is okay people wouldn't say so?



what hes saying is that any seller that uses a website should be avoided, even if the product is what it claims to be.  It's reckless to order from a website


----------



## Elivo (Aug 26, 2018)

captelectron said:


> Okay thanks I gotcha for the most part, but even if a supplier is okay people wouldn't say so?



if anyone is familiar with the seller they will let you know their opinion but like spongy said, you are going to have people tell you to avoid places that use a website to sell it.


----------



## captelectron (Aug 26, 2018)

Okay I understand, thank you.


----------



## Ptangpie (Aug 27, 2018)

it looks enticing but i havent seen an info on it anywhere which cant be good.


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 27, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> That sht doesn’t fly here bro.



Hes good to ask


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 27, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Hes good to ask



Yeah I know, the first post had a site linked to it, looked like the way some ppl try and push a site


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 27, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Yeah I know, the first post had a site linked to it, looked like the way some ppl try and push a site



Damn it I missed the link fuk
another lonely night with no LEGIT Gear


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 28, 2018)

you have to realize, online sites have reps.....ones that come to any/all forums and push gear.  

So you could go to ABC site & everyone there rants/raves about a source.  Or a good amount of them.....they are all paid to say their positive remarks.  

Most here have found a ugl over the years one way or another.  A guy at the gym, a buddy who competes, etc.  no one here is going to say X site or whatever link that may get posted is good.  Because they have no motive for that.  

If you have a ugl, you keep your trap shut because you could be the one to let out info that takes him down.  Then when its time for your next run, your SOL.  

So anyone whose been around more then ten min will never say a thing about any ugl, cuz that info is just too sensitive.  

You get it..?


----------



## captelectron (Sep 11, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Yeah I know, the first post had a site linked to it, looked like the way some ppl try and push a site




You consider "legit//gear//.cc" a link?   I had thought this was the correct way after reading forum rules and other posts as it was not a clickable link and I added to it as well to code it a bit.    Was this the wrong way.

I am not pushing anything.  As far as I know the aforementioned are horrible scammers.  I could care less about them and just looking for helpful info from the community as I am/was new and saw many good things about them on other forums so I asked here seeing if anyone had experience to back them up.    I got no positive confirmation here so I did not attempt a order.


----------



## hog72 (Sep 12, 2018)

bulldog is g2g, good customer service, but very pricey, gear is good and quick


----------



## Coldblooded (Sep 12, 2018)

Hmm. Hog jumped on that one.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 12, 2018)

Yeah I’ll pass


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 12, 2018)

hog72 said:


> bulldog is g2g, good customer service, but very pricey, gear is good and quick



Says the guy who bought from PSL.

You might wanna hold off from bumping a source as good until some of us get to know you a bit. It doesn't look good for you


----------



## mugzy (Sep 12, 2018)

Coded or typed links are fine. Live (clickable) links are prohibited.


----------



## hog72 (Sep 13, 2018)

got to start somewhere, jump in, sink or swim


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 13, 2018)

hog72 said:


> got to start somewhere, jump in, sink or swim



Did you forget that you already posted in this thread? Also great advice to just blindly jump and buy... Real smart.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 28, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> you have to realize, online sites have reps.....ones that come to any/all forums and push gear.
> 
> So you could go to ABC site & everyone there rants/raves about a source.  Or a good amount of them.....they are all paid to say their positive remarks.
> 
> ...


Eaxctly right

Idk man, 
If avoid the sites
Bit sketchy to me 
But then again
I've ordered from one before in the past
Sad part is. I have no idea if it was g2g.
The first few batches were from what I've heard 

Then they went to complete bunk. 

But, I know dudes who have and have had great luck so.
Just my.2 cents.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 29, 2018)

genuinegear.com


----------



## Mythos (Sep 29, 2018)

In case anyone was wondering, .cc domain is for somewhere called 'Cocos Islands' near Aus. Also, Cocos may or may not be the aborigine word for unexpected butt luv.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 29, 2018)

Mythos said:


> In case anyone was wondering, .cc domain is for somewhere called 'Cocos Islands' near Aus. Also, Cocos may or may not be the aborigine word for unexpected butt luv.



bvs we need your expertise here.. seems legit.. ?


----------



## ImLowkiiBrah (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm gonna be honest here. People here seem to be very anti when it comes to ordering from a website or getting gear from online... I can tell you as some one who has ordered all his gear from websites and never been con'd once that all my gear I've gotten has been legit. I've never brought my gear from the local at the gym or from some one face to face. It's all be done online. Never had one problem. I've come across under-dosed gear and that's about it. You've just got to know where to look and who are the honest ones. That comes from months of research.

Truth is, is that I don't trust the local gym-rat for gear. I've seen plenty of people use this route and end up in hospitals getting there a$$ cut open for Infections. Because most likely it's been brewed in his shed up the garden.


----------



## Jin (Sep 29, 2018)

ImLowkiiBrah said:


> I'm gonna be honest here. People here seem to be very anti when it comes to ordering from a website or getting gear from online... I can tell you as some one who has ordered all his gear from websites and never been con'd once that all my gear I've gotten has been legit. I've never brought my gear from the local at the gym or from some one face to face. It's all be done online. Never had one problem. I've come across under-dosed gear and that's about it. You've just got to know where to look and who are the honest ones. That comes from months of research.
> 
> Truth is, is that I don't trust the local gym-rat for gear. I've seen plenty of people use this route and end up in hospitals getting there a$$ cut open for Infections. Because most likely it's been brewed in his shed up the garden.



The best possible option is to find a local or private source. This takes networking and living the lifestyle, not just searching for gear.


----------



## afagehi7 (Jun 21, 2022)

Jin said:


> The best possible option is to find a local or private source. This takes networking and living the lifestyle, not just searching for gear.


Doesn't the local source just get it online anyway?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

afagehi7 said:


> Doesn't the local source just get it online anyway?


Maybe. But you had to bump a thread that was dead for 4 fucking years? Wtf is wrong with you?


----------

